# 125GL 6 caribe's Need help!



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi i have a 125 gal tank set up with 6 caribe's about 4 inches long and i need some help... Is there a way for me to set up my tank so they have less chance of biting each other when they chase after each other...Or anyway to set the tank up to make this happen less?

I heard that with nothing in the tank the fish will do better because they will be less territorial?

These caribe's are much more active and show much more agressiont tawards each other than when i used to own plane red bellies.

My tank has a backgound picture on it wood logs with plant's i put it along the back and around one side that's up against a wall.

I have the darkish brown natural rock on the bottom

I also have nothing in the tank other than 2 drift wood logs they are small i have one each leaning in the corners of the tank the wood goes up like halfway and blocks the side glass half way.

my light is a old powerglow light bulb in the 28 inch light fixture.

have a 350gph canister filter intake at far right side of tank and output shooting down on an angel directly from the left side.

also have an aquaclear 110 500gph filter also on the far left side

and last i have a 150gph power head in the back of my aquaclear filter pumping up into a home made wet dry filter on the top of the tank in the middle where the water runs back into the tank also.

Any help will be great.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They will fight for territory no matter how you try to set the tank up. Once they have established who is dominant in the tank...and who is not...the fighting should lessen.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> They will fight for territory no matter how you try to set the tank up. Once they have established who is dominant in the tank...and who is not...the fighting should lessen.


Based on my experiences with my shoal of cariba, I would have to agree. Mine did an awful lot of fighting when they were the size yours are now. It really worried me. I kept them well fed, and at that time had the tank nicely decorated and everything. I was afraid they were going to tear each other to shreds, but nothing serious ever happened. Sure they had some torn, battered fins, but at about 5" they pretty much stopped fighting, because like GG said, they had established who the alpha-animal of the tank was. Good luck!

BTW, do you plan on sprucing the tank up a bit? It could really use some plants for both comfort and decoration.








~Taylor~


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

My suggestion is this...Decorate the tank with 6...count 'em 6 hiding spots...and make sure they are a sufficient enough space apart...This way...each Piranha will his own "territory." Thus elimanating the fights to a small amount if any. As said, Piranha's fight over terroritory, usually...So this should help a whole lot...Not only that...It will liven up the tank too...as your Piranhas will feel more secure when they know they have a place to hide any time.

BTW...Nice looking Caribes you got there.









((( J2 )))


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool i thought they would not fight as much when they grew older.

THANKS for all the great info.


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

add in a feeder every once in a while and they will focus more on that than fighting each other i did that with old baby reds i used a convict and a goldfish but i would use a con it will last longer and they only cost about 2 to 3$


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Jan 1, 2005)

I guess I am unlucky







I started out with 6 as well. I thought when they grew bigger, the aggression would decrease. I was wrong. I lost 2 of them (one was about 6 1/2 in and the other was about 7 1/2 in). As they say, P's are unpredictable.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

KiLLeReDs-8 said:


> add in a feeder every once in a while and they will focus more on that than fighting each other i did that with old baby reds i used a convict and a goldfish but i would use a con it will last longer and they only cost about 2 to 3$


I just had a 2.5-3" female convict living with my shoal of caribas not too long ago for about 2-3 weeks. It was crazy. They wounded her when she was first put in there, just a little chunk taken from her side, then it healed over during that course she was living with them.
~Taylor~


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nothing you can do when they're establising territory. I've seen some nasty fights in my tanks. I've gone with no decor except a few plants and gravel. P's will occasionally inflict wounds, I just got used to it....and you will too.


----------



## caribeforever (May 18, 2011)

make sure u feed them a lot and do water changees a lot too


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Holy old thread Batman!!!


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I doubt old dude has this problem anymore. Lol.


----------

